

Ask HN: Want to grab coffee in NY? - fananta

I'm here in NY (Midtown East) for the week. Most recently our startup, Chime (chimeapp.com) was acquired by HubSpot. My twitter is @fahdananta.<p>I'm free in the evenings so send me an email (f[dot]ananta[at]gmail[dot]com) if you want to grab coffee and chat startups.
======
mbubb
Bad week for me - a coffee recommendation - Lucid on Lex around 38th street.
Small but good coffee.

